# Flint Lock Kits????



## bam_bam

What is a good reliable source to get a flint lock kit. I done had a hankerin to try my hand at one. Anyone else made one? If so how difficult was it?


----------



## flyfisher76544

bam_bam said:


> What is a good reliable source to get a flint lock kit. I done had a hankerin to try my hand at one. Anyone else made one? If so how difficult was it?



I guess it really depends on what you want. I haven't done one, but I am interested the same as you. Jim Chambers kits are up there in price. Track of the Wolf has a few kits.
These folks here, Tennesse Valley Muzzleloading are a pleasure to do business with and they offer kits at the best price I have seen so far.
http://www.avsia.com/tvm/index.html
Tony is the lady who you can call and she will answer all the questions you can think of. If you do happen to chose a kit and start your build, I would enjoy seeing a working tutorial as you build it. Good luck on your choice!


----------



## bam_bam

Looked at TVM and Jim Chambers, I like them both. Chambers guns are kinda pricey but all his guns come with a swamped barrel. How accurate is gun you made?


----------



## tv_racin_fan

There are several places to get kits. 

http://www.longrifles-pr.com/index.shtml

I understand that Pecatonica will more or less finish the rifle to whatever level you like with the particular pieces YOU want. From a blank piece of wood to what is known as "in the white" (basically built only final finish needed).

http://www.octobercountry.com/

http://www.dunlapwoodcrafts.com/ComponentSets/

I want to do a half stocked Vincent Rifle in flintlock myself...


----------



## F.A.R.R.

I made a .36 a number of years ago.  It was allot of fun.  Got the stock inleted for the lock and barrel and rough shaped, finished barrel, siler lock, and the rest of the hardware.  There was allot of work and time in the fittings and browning the parts, but if your handy it's not hard.

This gun is a real tack driver. I think the quality of the barrel you end up buying will affect accurary the most so look to spend money there.  Got all the parts from Track of the Wolf if you call them they will talk with you about what you want, and how much work you want to do and then you can put the whole order togather.


----------



## flyfisher76544

bam_bam said:


> Looked at TVM and Jim Chambers, I like them both. Chambers guns are kinda pricey but all his guns come with a swamped barrel. How accurate is gun you made?



You can get a swamped barrel through TVM as well. I haven't done one myself.


----------



## pine nut

Chris, I did a Jim Chambers kit a few years back.  I did a Golden Age Arms caplock Hawken before that.  The G.A. Hawken was way harder!  I highly reccomend the Jim Chambers kits.  It was challenging too but they are super kits and have nice wood!  I'm  a sucker for that. Jim is in Acandler N.C. just outside of Ashville.  It would be worth it to go see him and his guns, but be warned you will be hooked.  You can buy cheaper kits but none better.  You need to make an appointment to see him.  His whole family is knowledgeable and can help you with any questions over the phone as well.  I was very happy with my kit.  If you are coming to the NGT shoot sometime let me know and I'll bring mine to show you.  I did the Edward Marshal kit, which I have to admit was my least favorite until I held his!  I almost didn't pick that one up while there.  After picking it up and shouldering it I KNEW why it was his personal hunting gun!  When I finally made up my mind to get his kit I could not forget the E. Marshal rifle.  SWEET!  If I was doing another it would be a smooth bore 20 ga.  With a 46 inch barrel it was amazingly light in the hand and well balanced! A dove shoot with that would be a hoot, and it gives you good accuracy out to 50 yrds too!  Let me know!  You won't be sorry with Jim's kit.  Sorry for the long post, but I will type for my friends! LOL


----------



## bam_bam

tv_racin_fan said:


> There are several places to get kits.
> 
> http://www.longrifles-pr.com/index.shtml
> 
> I understand that Pecatonica will more or less finish the rifle to whatever level you like with the particular pieces YOU want. From a blank piece of wood to what is known as "in the white" (basically built only final finish needed).
> 
> http://www.octobercountry.com/
> 
> http://www.dunlapwoodcrafts.com/ComponentSets/
> 
> I want to do a half stocked Vincent Rifle in flintlock myself...



Thanks, I will look at those web sites.



F.A.R.R. said:


> I made a .36 a number of years ago.  It was allot of fun.  Got the stock inleted for the lock and barrel and rough shaped, finished barrel, siler lock, and the rest of the hardware.  There was allot of work and time in the fittings and browning the parts, but if your handy it's not hard.
> 
> This gun is a real tack driver. I think the quality of the barrel you end up buying will affect accurary the most so look to spend money there.  Got all the parts from Track of the Wolf if you call them they will talk with you about what you want, and how much work you want to do and then you can put the whole order togather.



I dont think i will have any trouble with the handy part. I am kinda excited about getting one. Now I just have to get the cash. How hard was it to finish the barrel and hardware? 



pine nut said:


> Chris, I did a Jim Chambers kit a few years back.  I did a Golden Age Arms caplock Hawken before that.  The G.A. Hawken was way harder!  I highly reccomend the Jim Chambers kits.  It was challenging too but they are super kits and have nice wood!  I'm  a sucker for that. Jim is in Acandler N.C. just outside of Ashville.  It would be worth it to go see him and his guns, but be warned you will be hooked.  You can buy cheaper kits but none better.  You need to make an appointment to see him.  His whole family is knowledgeable and can help you with any questions over the phone as well.  I was very happy with my kit.  If you are coming to the NGT shoot sometime let me know and I'll bring mine to show you.  I did the Edward Marshal kit, which I have to admit was my least favorite until I held his!  I almost didn't pick that one up while there.  After picking it up and shouldering it I KNEW why it was his personal hunting gun!  When I finally made up my mind to get his kit I could not forget the E. Marshal rifle.  SWEET!  If I was doing another it would be a smooth bore 20 ga.  With a 46 inch barrel it was amazingly light in the hand and well balanced! A dove shoot with that would be a hoot, and it gives you good accuracy out to 50 yrds too!  Let me know!  You won't be sorry with Jim's kit.  Sorry for the long post, but I will type for my friends! LOL



the chambers kit is really nice and I will look at the Marshal rifle. Did the stock have any relief carving in it or was it plain? I am kinda a jack of all trades and thought about trying to carve and inlay on the stock.


----------



## snuffy

You are probably looking for something a little nicer but I saw this on GunBroker while ago. The bid was up to only $99.00
Unfinished CVA .50 Hawkins Flintlock Kit


----------



## pine nut

bam_bam said:


> Thanks, I will look at those web sites.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i will have any trouble with the handy part. I am kinda excited about getting one. Now I just have to get the cash. How hard was it to finish the barrel and hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> the chambers kit is really nice and I will look at the Marshal rifle. Did the stock have any relief carving in it or was it plain? I am kinda a jack of all trades and thought about trying to carve and inlay on the stock.



All carving will be up to you.  I tried to do mine as close to Jim's rifle which was as close to the original Edward Marshal rifle as one could get.  Jim's wood is pretty exceptional as a general rule but carving is up to you.


----------



## bam_bam

pine nut said:


> All carving will be up to you.  I tried to do mine as close to Jim's rifle which was as close to the original Edward Marshal rifle as one could get.  Jim's wood is pretty exceptional as a general rule but carving is up to you.



Reckon you could post a pic sometime of your beauty? I would love to see it?


----------



## SASS249

This is a Jim Chambers Kit.  It is the left-handed Isaac Haines in .54.  The lock that comes with the Kit is fine, but I had this one which is an old Appalachian Lockworks custom lock, but based on the large Siler.

The rifle is an absolute pleasure to shoot and way more accurate than I am.  It was assembled for me by a friend who is re real master builder of custom flintlocks.  

We did not order a special grade of wood and what came was way fancier than we expected.

Can not say enough good things about Chambers.


----------



## fishfryer

SASS249,That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## pine nut

That's a beauty SAS249!  I wanted the Issac Haines but Jim did not have one at that time for me to see.  There was a write up with centerfold of about five of his guns in Muzzloader Magazine  they were all gorgeous.  I wanted  a shorter gun that balanced well. I went with the Ed Marshall in .58 cal.  i really have necer shot mine in!  
Chris send me your email and I'll try to get some pics to you.  I don;t know how to get them on here.  Wish I did!


----------



## pine nut

"necer"...Make that "never"!


----------



## bam_bam

Mna thats a fine looking rifle


----------



## F.A.R.R.

I ended up Browning the barrel and hardware, using a cold brown. It was very easy it's pretty much a control rusting process and with GA's high humidity it works well.  I don't remember the name of it but there is a solution you get and you wipe it on (in one direction only) to the metal parts that need browning and let it work overnight.  Then you "card it off" with a green scrubber pad the next day and apply again.  This goes on till you are happy with the way things look
I've heard of a hot brown as well but don't know how that works.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Beautiful rifle!


----------



## TGUN

Brad Eming and his son (Cabin Creek) make some of the best kits I have ever seen. Also, his locks are second to none. My avitar is one of his guns. Big write up about them in Muzzleloader mag a while back. He has done several custom builds for me. Again, some of the best work around.

Cabincreek.net

Bill


----------



## bam_bam

I checked them out. Nice stuff.


----------



## pine nut

I will post a few pics of my Jim Chambers kit Edward Marshal rifle.  I tried to carve it as close as pictures of the original rifle as I could. A Picture of the whole rifle won't show the detail so not included here. Have to pick and choose for which pics.  Hope it is ok.


----------



## pine nut

A few more pics.  Some are .54 cal Hawken, and the previous post Ed. Marshal is .58 cal.  Hawken kit was much harder to do because of removeable barrel and turning in the breech plug.  Hope you like and sorry I didn't know how to post pics before today!


----------



## SASS249

Outstanding!  Always liked that Eward Marshal rifle.  Please post of picture of the whole rifle if you can.


----------



## bam_bam

Unbelieveable, that is some fine looking rifles. Did ou do all the carving yourself? If so you done a great job! I been practicing a little on scrap pieces of wood myself and its not an easy job to to that relief carving.


----------



## pine nut

I did do all the carving, and you are correct about it being a daunting task to do relief carving.  You have to go slow and take the background down!  There is a lot of background!  LOL!  It is a chore, but I loved every minute of it.  Like knapping or bow making or any work with your hands...it's something you have to do.  It gets in your blood!  I spent about six months doing each rifle.  My wife told me on after the first one, "I'm not sure our marriage can stand for you to build another one!".  We're still together though I ain't pushin' it!  My one regret on the Edward Marshall is that I did not get the stock without the butt plate being semi inletted, because I could have had an inch or tow longer LOP, and I need it to shoot it well.  I'll post a pic later today of whole rifles.  Thanks for compliments!


----------



## pine nut

More pics (whole rifle now)


----------



## snuffy

Both beautiful guns. Love the Hawkens though. Nice clean lines.


----------



## bam_bam

Boy howdy, you got that curl popin in that wood. You use dye or aqua fortis? I cant say enough how good them things look.


----------



## SASS249

Thanks for posting the full picture.  You did a great job on the Edward Marshal.  It is real easy on that one to end up with something clumsy and looking more like a club than a rifle.


----------



## pine nut

bam_bam said:


> Boy howdy, you got that curl popin in that wood. You use dye or aqua fortis? I cant say enough how good them things look.



I didn't use aqua fortis.  I think I used a mixture of asphalt (Roofing tar) and Coleman fluid  on the Hawken. I think it was called asphaltum.  It makes a mess first but will pop the grain.  The tar fills the grain and you have to rub it in and the excess off.  Then apply the stain and finish.  I think I used Tru-oil on it.
On the Edward Marshal I bought the stuff Jim had reccommended.  I'm not sure if I still have any or the bottle.  It has been a few years and my forgettery is working well!  LOL


----------



## pine nut

SASS249 said:


> Thanks for posting the full picture.  You did a great job on the Edward Marshal.  It is real easy on that one to end up with something clumsy and looking more like a club than a rifle.



I think it was Jim that first said that to me when I was building it.  I have forgotten for sure who told me but I think it was Jim.  I took the forend down as thin as I dared along the barrel channel.  The wood there is simply decoration and the barrel supports the wood!


----------



## pine nut

I cut the barrel to 36" on the Hawken and that is kinda long for a Hawken.  If you look closely the Hawken is a little longer than the Edward Marshall.  When I hunted elk with the Hawken I wanted to hit the hardware store for some wheels to mount on her the first night!  LOL


----------



## flyfisher76544

Beautiful rifles pine nut


----------



## snuffy

pine nut said:


> I cut the barrel to 36" on the Hawken and that is kinda long for a Hawken.  If you look closely the Hawken is a little longer than the Edward Marshall.  When I hunted elk with the Hawken I wanted to hit the hardware store for some wheels to mount on her the first night!  LOL



Did you get an elk?


----------



## pine nut

snuffy said:


> Did you get an elk?



Short answer is no.  Longer answer is I stalked a mule deer and could have shot him in his bed, but it was day before we were pulling out and would have been more trouble than it was worth.  He was small.  The weather was hot and thumderstorms every day with lots of mosquitos.  We had Bull licenses and a guide told us he could put us on some cows but the bulls were still in the snow up too high to reach in a day!  We blew a chance at lower elevation on opening day in a small under hunted parcel.  Did you know a bull can bark just like a shepherd dog?  Story too long don't want to hijack this one..


----------



## snuffy

pine nut said:


> Short answer is no.  Longer answer is I stalked a mule deer and could have shot him in his bed, but it was day before we were pulling out and would have been more trouble than it was worth.  He was small.  The weather was hot and thumderstorms every day with lots of mosquitos.  We had Bull licenses and a guide told us he could put us on some cows but the bulls were still in the snow up too high to reach in a day!  We blew a chance at lower elevation on opening day in a small under hunted parcel.  Did you know a bull can bark just like a shepherd dog?  Story too long don't want to hijack this one..



Start another one. We love this stuff.


----------



## Ben Athens

Anyone ever used a kit from Sitting Fox Muzzleloaders ?


----------



## Hoyt

If you are thinking about building a gun I would take a look at this tutorial to get an idea of what is involved. Lot of the work will be eliminated using a pre-carved, inletted stock and whatever else you may want done by the kit supplier, but this link will still give an idea as to some of the work that will be involved. http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/tutorials/brooks/Brooks1.html


----------



## khewell

I have built 6 kit black powder guns. Take your time and it will be the gun in your collection that will make your heart swell with pride. Most of the kits I built were made by CVA and were built 30 years ago and are still the most accurate guns in my collection.


----------



## OconeeDan

Pine Nut, those are beautiful rifles!
Dan


----------



## CraigS1001

I agree.  The wood on those really pops out.  I'd liek to see them outside in the sun.  Heck, I'd like to se them hanging on MY wall !!



OconeeDan said:


> Pine Nut, those are beautiful rifles!
> Dan


----------



## pine nut

OK Chris!  How you coming along?


----------



## bam_bam

Well I got the butt plate inlet and on, now I am waiting on a barrel. I been waiting on now for about 6 weeks. Every time I call about it they tell me "2 more weeks". So who knows when I will get it. I found out the other day there is a good gun builder in Gainsville by the name of Roy Stroh. I have looked at his website and he has some fine rifles he has made on there. Makes me wish I was closer, I would like to pay him a visit. Here is his site  http://www.roystroh.com/


----------



## pine nut

Wer got a shoot tomorrow and Sunday come on up.  My barrel is a Getz which is supposed to be the best, but Jim changed a short while after I got mine due to his slowness of manufacture.. Be patient it will be worthwhile!  I had my kit very quickly all EXCEPT the barrel.  I spoke with Mr. Getz at the time and he was having some trouble with older equipment and said he would not ship until he had a good one.  Could have been Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- but who knows.  Just don't get in a hurry.  I saw the inlet on the butt plate but couldn't find that thread.  Take care man and go slow!  Bill


----------



## CraigS1001

We got tired of looking for a kit that was actually in stock, and under 700-800 bucks so we happened up on a brand new Thompson Hunter flint lock while at Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago.  My Son took one look and it was all over with except for paying for it.

What a shooter, pretty dang accurate right out of the box.  Managed to get about ten rounds through it in one afternoon.  A devil to clean up but hey, this is a fun rifle!


----------



## mmarkey

Hey BamBam
Don't be skeptical of the swamped barrels. They were designed that way to lessen the weight of the barrel and make the thing hold better. Once you've pointed a swamped barrel compared to a straight barrel you'll never go back  again. 

They're more work to inlet but people will do that for you (runs about $60) or if you're ambitious go for it.


----------



## SELFBOW

Watched this thread w alot of interest last year and decided a christmas present for my self this year will be my start. A lesser expensive one to start.
http://www.octobercountry.com/products/LYM-Great-Plains-Flintlock-KIT-Perc-1-in-60-Twist.html


----------



## Redleaf

you'll enjoy that rifle and the kit buckbacks.  You gettin the .54?    On a different subject,  I see in your signature line you're the Dan Quillian champ.  Is Dan still kickin?   I met him back in the 70's when I was in school in Athens.  Back in the recurve days.


----------



## SELFBOW

Redleaf said:


> you'll enjoy that rifle and the kit buckbacks.  You gettin the .54?    On a different subject,  I see in your signature line you're the Dan Quillian champ.  Is Dan still kickin?   I met him back in the 70's when I was in school in Athens.  Back in the recurve days.



Do you recommend the .54? TBG named the state shoot the Dan Q memorial shoot.


----------



## Redleaf

I've got a couple of .54's and know alot of folks who have others too,  and for hunting I think its great.  Its gonna be as accurate as a .50 and not quite as heavy.  Those Lymans have good barrels.  You'll probably have to replace the adjustment screw in the set trigger if you want to lighten it very much.  Every one I've seen is too short.  Probably a liability thing,  but its not hard to do.  Its a little biddy screw and might not be in the bin at Ace,  but you can find one.   My advice on the kit,   dont get in a hurry and neglect anything you'll wish you'd done later.  But dont dragace around with it either.


----------

